# costa rica trip



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello all,

Just back from two weeks in Dominical, Costa Rica. We drove down to Sierpe and hired a 28 foot panga for some offshore fishing. Caught a few small yellowfin. While reeling in one of the tuna it was apparently attacked and killed by a marlin. Great fight for about ten seconds while the marlin tried to leave with my tuna. Then reeled in dead tuna with bill-sized hole just behind the head. Also had two double hookups on roosterfish near shore. Traded one of the tuna for a big snapper fillet and had fish for a week. 

Bill on the Bon Secour


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

cool report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

NICE!!!! hey how do you like the Panga boat..what size motor did it have on?....been . Thanks for the report again.


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

The panga was great. It was darn rough when we went out but the ride was smooth considering the conditions. I don't know if you are familiar with the Sierpe River but there is a big sandbar where the river dumps into the Pacific. At low tide the breakers get really really big. We were given life jackets for the trip across the bar. Even the crew wore them. We zig zagged through the breakers and out into the ocean. Panga performed flawlessly. It was my second trip out of Sierpe. Great fishing. Great scenery. 40 pound Cuberra Snapper. Ever fished for snapper with topwater plugs? Its a hoot. By the way, I believe the panga had a 175 hp motor. Saw a simular boat with a 200. Bill


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'11215\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">bstuart</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>where did you stay in CR ? I went a couple of years ago to Puerto Jimenez and loved it. Great report!


----------

